# Skiing on the Cheap - 2017-18 Edition



## Bostonian (May 16, 2017)

So I am going to start the thread for next year's skiing on the cheap!  Just checked my email, and found that Wachusett will be giving away a free lift ticket for early season next year for participating in the Earth Day Cleanup on May 20th.  Arrive before 10AM to get a free lift ticket and BBQ for helping clean up the hill!

http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActi...rm=92453134&utm_content=Tuesday, May 16, 2017


Bring on the 17/18 season!


----------



## dlague (May 16, 2017)

Here is list of often mentioned deals - some may not exist any longer like the Geigerig Pack Special.

Watch The Clymb for Geigerig Pack Special - http://www.geigerrig.com/hydration-pack/ - no sure if this still happens

Ski Club Days - join a ski club in CT - http://www.skiclub.com/ for now check out Awareness Days

Vermont Ski Pass (October 1 sells out quickly) - http://www.skivermont.com

Vermont Travel Club Card - http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/

Gas station fillup deal - http://www.SkiRideFree.com and Irving does something similar

*The Ride and Ski Card *Two fer deal tour dates every Saturday plus numerous other discounts (pre-order around August) - http://www.RideandskiNE.com

Crotched Mountain 
2 for 1 lift ticket, Mon. to Fri., non-holiday or Free Child lift ticket with purchase of adult lift ticket Sun. - Fri.
Ragged Mountain 
2-for-1 Mon-Fri non-holiday (SAVE $69)
Waterville
2-for-1 Sunday–Friday at the Ticket Window, non-holiday
Whaleback Mountain
2-for-1 on full day tickets 7 days a week
Shawnee Peak
2 for 1 lift tickets, Mon. through Fri., non-holiday.
Bolton Valley 
$39.00 lift tickets any day including holidays
Jay Peak 
2-1 Sunday–Friday non-holiday
Sugarbush 
2-1 Monday-Friday*
Windham 
2-for-1 Adult full-day lift tickets, Sunday to Friday, non-holiday

Mad Card 3 tickets  - http://www.madriverglen.com/skiing/lift-ticket-deals

Ski Movie Premiers - lift ticket w movie, however not all.  Warren Miller, Boston Winter Film Festival

Skiing discounts - http://www.Mountainsportclub.com 

St Pat's, Valentives Day, Super Bowl Sunday, April Fools Day - Someone will post a list I am sure.

Killington - Late Season 4 Play $199 http://www.killington.com/

Killington - K57 (number will be different) advanced purchase lift tickets

Killington - Express Pass with 50% off midweek and 25% off on holidays and weekends plus after every 6 uses you get a free day - free for veterans. Price generally discounted preseason.

Killington - early season 2 fer's by signing up for killiington news letter around late August

Sites to monitor - http://www.Liftopia.com and http://www.Groupon.com

Get a $5 credit voucher for Liftopia  - http://echo3.bluehornet.com/phase2/s...hxa&1331059336

Try to score comp tickets at the Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo (getting harder to do) November 9th-12th - http://skisnowboardexpo.com/expos/boston/

Look for resorts that have good Sunday half day deals like Okemo ($29 VT/NH), Burke ($25), Bretton Woods ($25) etc. 

2 fer deals to Attitash, Loon, Cranmore, Black, and more plus summer attractions too - https://www.breathenh.org/funpass-2017attractions-discounts

Look for quad packs Bolton Valley, Sugarbush etc.

Great deals on packaged ski vacations - http://greateventsandescapes.com/ski/index.html

Fox 44 Ski Card (Novenber) - http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-guide

Gunstock 2 for 1 Tuesday Nights - Will probably be around $18 in 2017-2018 season

The Gems Card $25 for 16 2 for 1's for eight Colorado Ski Areas  -  http://coloradoski.com/gems-card/

Complete listing of Kids (4th-6th grade) Passports loaded with free skiing  http://blog.winterkids.com/outdoor/ski-or-ride-free-passport-programs/  Technically a small cost to get the booklet. 

Do not have to be a resident

https://skivermont.com/fifth-grade-passport (5th grade)
http://www.skinh.com/deals/snowsports-passport (4th & 5th grade)
https://www.iskiny.com/i-ski-ny-passport-program (3rd & 4th grade)
https://www.skiutah.com/passes/passports (5th and 6th grade)
http://coloradoski.com/passport (5th and 6th grade)
https://skiidaho.us/programs/passport (5th and 6th grade)

Sunday River summer lift ticket sale - http://www.sundayriver.com/media-center/press-releases/cold-front - wait for it!

Jay Peak tix - http://highgatefamilyski.webs.com/

C & B Sports Skier appreciation lift tickets - http://www.skicbsports.com/appre.htm

UNH Ski Team funds raiser - http://www.unhwildcats.com/news/201...scount-ticket-packages-on-sale.aspx?path=mski


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 25, 2017)

in with the new, out with the old. sticky time


----------



## Skier4life (Jul 5, 2017)

EDIT: SORRY JUST REALISED THERE IS IN FACT A CHAIN FOR THIS!!

I can't believe I am thinking snow already!!

I'm not sure to what extent this has been mentioned before in the past, if at all, but I always thought that the M.A.X. Pass was a really good deal but have never tried it...well this season I have pulled the trigger on it and will let you know what I think at the end of upcoming season.

44 mountains nationwide (including Canada), 5 days each, *no black out dates!
*
If, like me, you don't happen to have a home mountain, then you sure can make good use of this card. Just plan your skiing around the featured mountains.

At the present price ($679 - OUCH, I know, doesn't seem like anything that should be featured on this chain, but hear me out), if you manage to ski 20 days across the network your cost per mountain works out to be only $34 a day regardless of the mountains you visit!!

East Coast mountains are fairly decent with a couple of gems:
Belleayre*
Blue Mountain (Canada)
Gore
Killington*
Loon
Mont Saint Anne (Canada)*
Mountaincreek
Mount Sunapee
Okemo*
Pico*
Snowshoe
Stoneham (Canada)
Stratton*
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Tremblant*
Wachusett
Windham*
Whiteface*

I am targeting the 9 starred locations which brings my daily total to $15 a day (in the unlikely event I make 5 days for all). It is more realistic that I will only make 5 of them which still puts my daily total at $27 a day. And if we are able to make the dream West Coast trip then that number only goes down more!

...what say you?

https://www.themaxpass.com/?utm_sou...17&gclid=COHWsbrZ89QCFTyVswodrBkBnA&gclsrc=ds


----------



## dlague (Aug 1, 2017)

If any of you are planning trips to Colorado, The Gems Card is now available for purchase.  You can purchase as many as you need apparently - we bought 4.  Each card gives you 2 BOGO's for each participating resort or 2 30% off discounts.  The Gems Card is valid at Arapahoe Basin, Cooper, Eldora, Granby Ranch, Hesperus, Loveland, Monarch, Powderhorn and Sunlight. - See more at: http://www.coloradoski.com/shop/sho...34.619757239.1501618300-1304086313.1500383994 


If you have children that will be tagging along and the plan is to go to any of Colorado Ski Country USA resort well they can possibly go for free.  There are 21 Colorado Ski Country USA member resorts participating in the Passport Program. They include Arapahoe Basin, Aspen Highlands, Aspen Mountain, Buttermilk, Cooper, Copper Mountain, Crested Butte, Eldora, Granby Ranch, Hesperus, Howelsen Hill, Loveland, Monarch Mountain, Powderhorn, Purgatory, Snowmass, Steamboat, Sunlight, Telluride, Winter Park and Wolf Creek.

5th Grade Passport - FREE = three days at each
6th Grade Passport - $105 = four days at each

http://coloradoski.com/passport


----------



## Cat in January (Aug 3, 2017)

Black Mountain of Maine: $37 Saturday and Sunday; $20 Friday.  Price includes night skiing on Friday and Saturday.



http://www.skiblackmountain.org/


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 3, 2017)

Liftopia has Wildcat/ attitash tix on sale


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 7, 2017)

https://www.skisnowexpo.com/boston-expo Nov 9th-12th


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 7, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> https://www.skisnowexpo.com/boston-expo Nov 9th-12th


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 9, 2017)

Sunday river is having there summer lift ticket sale https://buy.sundayriver.com/ecomm/shop/calendar/6529668/en-US/?productcategoryid=117&startMonth=11


----------



## dlague (Aug 9, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Sunday river is having there summer lift ticket sale https://buy.sundayriver.com/ecomm/shop/calendar/6529668/en-US/?productcategoryid=117&startMonth=11



Link should work now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 9, 2017)

Got an email today from Stratton.   They are offering on their site 50% off lodging, and up to 2 free 3 day midweek lift tickets if you book the lodging mid week.  That is a hell of a deal for anyone that wants to plan a midweek trip this early.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 15, 2017)

Another Stratton deal, 3 lift tickets for $200.

https://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/stratton-trio-lift-ticket-sale


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> Another Stratton deal, 3 lift tickets for $200.
> 
> https://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/stratton-trio-lift-ticket-sale


Never thought that was a deal.  It is compared to their daily lift ticket price I guess but mostvdeal hunters are probably going for the a daily average of $20-30 and that would skew it a lot.  I can get 4 lift tickets to other places like Bolton Valley for around $100 or here in CO at Loveland 4 for $130.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a baby girl due in December so I'm not sure how that will affect my ski season. Probably less skiing. Really hoping to snag a Fox 44 ski card this year and see if I can get some variety on the cheap. Might only be able to do 20 days so that covers a lot of bases in itself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2017)

Congrats Tuna.  Hope all goes smoothly for you and your wife leading up to welcoming the new bundle of joy.  Fox44 would be a good play for you from your location.  Maybe pair it with a Berkshire East pass.  Having a quick hitter option with a newborn is key with a newborn.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks DHS. Her grandmother lives just a few minutes up the road (and in the direction of 91 North) so I might be able to pull it off.

Think the strategy this year =
1x Fox 44 card
1x Ski VT 5
1x Ski VT 3
Mountain Sports Club premium membership includes 2x Berkshire East passes
Maybe get the ski shop to give me a Mt Snow pass when I get new boots this summer
BEMI Ski show and grab some Bolton Valley coupons, see what else I can get cheap/free

Heck I don't even have to go watch a Warren Miller movie this season (though I might).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have a baby girl due in December



Congratulations


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 25, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have a baby girl due in December so I'm not sure how that will affect my ski season. Probably less skiing. Really hoping to snag a Fox 44 ski card this year and see if I can get some variety on the cheap. Might only be able to do 20 days so that covers a lot of bases in itself.



Congrats!!!  Wait til you can ski with the kid, big time fun!  I think I got about 40 days in this year with my 5 year old twins.  Nothing better.  Ski days dropped big time for the first couple years.  Wife was actually great about me getting a big western trip in each year though.  But she would also get in a warm weather trip or two.  Luckily I was always very comfortable taking care of them myself.  So my guess is the more helpful your are when you're around the better chance of getting some ski time for yourself.  It ain't always easy, but so worth it.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have a baby girl due in December so I'm not sure how that will affect my ski season. Probably less skiing. Really hoping to snag a Fox 44 ski card this year and see if I can get some variety on the cheap. Might only be able to do 20 days so that covers a lot of bases in itself.


Congrats!  I concur with others here when your kids are 3 years old lessons start.  While it is not difficult skiing it is one of the most exciting.  Then they get better and better when as a teen they out ski you!  

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cat in January (Aug 26, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Liftopia has Wildcat/ attitash tix on sale



Hoping they do the $35 midweek tickets this September again, but not feeling it for no known reason.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2017)

Ragged has $20 tickets for anyday but holidays on liftopia (yes must pick a day).
https://www.liftopia.com/ragged-mountain


----------



## Jully (Aug 29, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Ragged has $20 tickets for anyday but holidays on liftopia (yes must pick a day).
> https://www.liftopia.com/ragged-mountain



Interesting tactic. Anyone know if the "5 left" listed by Liftopia is accurate?


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 31, 2017)

Jully said:


> Interesting tactic. Anyone know if the "5 left" listed by Liftopia is accurate?



What happens is once they sell those 5 the price will go up. 
Also got an email from Liftopia with gift cert deals https://giftcardsale.liftopia.com/?...333380681&mc_cid=68b70d6421&mc_eid=54312cb823


----------



## Jully (Aug 31, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> What happens is once they sell those 5 the price will go up.
> Also got an email from Liftopia with gift cert deals https://giftcardsale.liftopia.com/?...333380681&mc_cid=68b70d6421&mc_eid=54312cb823



I wonder what the next pricing tier is. $25 or more like $39.99?


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2017)

If any of you are planning on heading to Colorado for a visit and want to hit Loveland then here is a great deal a 4 pak of lift tickets for $159 and you can transfer to others and all can be used on the same day with no black out dates.  Tough to beat that.  If I go to Powder Daze at Christy Sports (local) it is $149.  The only other option that is slightly better is the Gems Card which gives you two 2 for one deals per eight ski areas on the card - Loveland being one of them.  However Gems is blacked out.  http://coloradoski.com/gems-card/

http://skiloveland.com/4-pak/


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2017)

K Tickets on sale this weekend

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets

UNLIMITED K-TICKETS
Valid all season long, no blackout dates. Ages 6 and under and 80+ are free at Killington.

Adult (ages 19-79)	$69 - Save up to 40% compared to window rates
Youth (ages 7-18) 	$59 - Save up to 34% compared to window rates

For every seven Unlimited K-Tickets in a single order, you'll earn a FREE lift ticket 

Mid Week
Ages 7-79	$59 - Save up to 49% compared to window rates


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 31, 2017)

dlague said:


> K Tickets on sale this weekend
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets
> 
> ...


Now need the newsletter signup for early season 2fer1's


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Now need the newsletter signup for early season 2fer1's



Surprised they are not out with that yet!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 1, 2017)

I thought I got those in October of last year.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 1, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I thought I got those in October of last year.



No you posted around aug 31st 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 1, 2017)

Have always seen it in August.  the year before that it was August 18th and last yer around the end of the month.


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 2, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have a baby girl due in December so I'm not sure how that will affect my ski season. Probably less skiing.



Congrats


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 5, 2017)

howdy y'all - hope everyone had an enjoyable and brief summer. with the overnight temps here in NYC starting to dip into the 50s, its that time of year again. buying unnecessary outerwear and gear to pass the days.

QUESTION FOR YOU FINE FOLKS - when and where will the vt5 and vt3 passes be going for sale this year?


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> howdy y'all - hope everyone had an enjoyable and brief summer. with the overnight temps here in NYC starting to dip into the 50s, its that time of year again. buying unnecessary outerwear and gear to pass the days.
> 
> QUESTION FOR YOU FINE FOLKS - when and where will the vt5 and vt3 passes be going for sale this year?


Generally on October 1st

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fahz (Sep 8, 2017)

Mt. Snow $12 tickets for Founders Day 12/12/17 are on sale.
https://www.mountsnow.com/tickets-passes/


----------



## fahz (Sep 8, 2017)

Skier4life said:


> EDIT: SORRY JUST REALISED THERE IS IN FACT A CHAIN FOR THIS!!
> 
> I can't believe I am thinking snow already!!
> 
> ...



Don't forget Gore Mt.  That makes ten places in day trip range for me.  I've purchased the pass for myself and my two girls.  A trip to Colorado is in the works so all ski days there are covered by the pass too.  Maybe a weekend in NH or ME too.  I'm set for winter and anxious for the snow to fly!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 8, 2017)

the max pass? no way! what a SCOOP!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 11, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]​  
     [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ONE-WEEK FLASH SALE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​      [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 
 
 
 [FONT=&quot]
	

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  
             [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 
 

 

 
             [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

 
 
 
         [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Act fast and you can ski the holidays         for less than $30 a day. Our new Holiday Pass gives         you unlimited skiing at Sunday River every day from December 23, 2017         to January 1, 2018 with the convenience of heading straight to the         lift.[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]The Holiday Pass is on sale for *[FONT=&quot]one week only[/FONT]*.         Purchase yours before midnight on Friday, September 15 at just $299 for         adults, $229 for teens and $199 for juniors.[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]After Friday, the Holiday Pass store         closes down. Get yours before they're gone![/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 

 
  [FONT=&quot]BUY NOW[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
      [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]              [/FONT]​ 

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  
 [FONT=&quot]
	

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]
	

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]
	

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]
	

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]Sunday River       Resort · 15 South Ridge Road · Newry, ME 04217[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
      .[/FONT][FONT=&quot]If you've had       enough of our emails, please[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]unsubscribe[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## Edd (Sep 11, 2017)

Please kill me before I ski SR over the holidays but that's an impressive deal.


----------



## jeff157 (Sep 11, 2017)

*College student pass*

Hey Guys!! I'm a Killington rep, if you're a college student and ski/snowboard in the north east you can use this code "R18D42L" and get a discount when purchasing the student 4.0 pass Let's you go to Killington, Pico, Okemo & Sunapee. It originally cost $400 + tax but with the code you can get it for $360. It's a unlimited pass, so NO BLACKOUT DAYS!!


----------



## spiderpig (Sep 13, 2017)

Mount Snow single day deals for 17-18:

December 12 - $12
January 7 - $17 for 17 and under
January 11 - $29 with college ID
February 14 - 2 for $59 (originally $49) or 1 for $39
March 16 - $17

https://www.mountsnow.com/tickets-passes/


----------



## nycskier (Sep 14, 2017)

Mountain Creek in NJ is selling their triple play cards good for 3 anytime lift tickets with no blackout dates for $78 until 9/30

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 15, 2017)

Can we still buy passes to Mt Bohemia and get 3 days at Magic and Bolton Valley? Via Freedom Pass

I see they have their special $99 price on December 2 

http://www.mtbohemia.com/season-passes/

Not totally clear if the same benefits apply as last year, as there is limited information on Mt Bohemia's site. I would definitely use 3x Bolton and Magic tickets this year if that's the case.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 15, 2017)

^interested in that answer. would def buy 3x Bolton 3x magic for $99


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 15, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ^interested in that answer. would def buy 3x Bolton 3x magic for $99



We both wrecked our cars on dumb impulsive bad weather ski trips and both hunting same deals. Coulda been homies all this time :grin:


----------



## yeggous (Sep 15, 2017)

spiderpig said:


> Mount Snow single day deals for 17-18:
> 
> December 12 - $12
> January 7 - $17 for 17 and under
> ...



Thanks for this. I added them to my Skiing on the Cheap calendar.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 15, 2017)

lol

I was following better conditions than you were ;-)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 15, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Not totally clear if the same benefits apply as last year, as there is limited information on Mt Bohemia's site. I would definitely use 3x Bolton and Magic tickets this year if that's the case.



Doesn't look like it.  I would imagine they would boast that were it the case.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 16, 2017)

Noticed this year that you don't get a liftopia $10 gc when going to the boston ski show. You get one from the shitty site getskitickets.com. As of now they have a whopping 1 ski area in the Northeast they are selling tix for - Waterville


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 16, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Doesn't look like it.  I would imagine they would boast that were it the case.



Yep,  don't think it's happening this year.  I had this pass last year and many of the Northeast mountains complained they had too many visits from Bohemia pass holders, due to the cheap cost.  Too bad.  I got a dozen or so days on it last year.  Looks like Whaleback took the spot.  
http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/seasons-passes/Freedom-Pass


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 17, 2017)

So basically, there's the Freedom Pass... and then there's the "Freedom Pass".


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 17, 2017)

So... a $299 Unlimited Adult Whaleback Pass, automatically gets you 3 anytime days at all the Freedom Pass participant mountains? (Black NH, Magic, Lost Valley, Dartmouth, Granite Gorge, McIntyre, Plattekill)  Seems like a no-brainer... Never mind the out west or AK options.


----------



## dlague (Sep 18, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> So... a $299 Unlimited Adult Whaleback Pass, automatically gets you 3 anytime days at all the Freedom Pass participant mountains? (Black NH, Magic, Lost Valley, Dartmouth, Granite Gorge, McIntyre, Plattekill)  Seems like a no-brainer... Never mind the out west or AK options.



Looks like $249 and the Midweek Pass is $165 and Militray/Veterans Pass $140

besides the Freedom Pass deals

KILLINGTON RESORT: UP TO 50% OFF TICKETS ALL YEAR

50% off Sunday through Friday lift ticket
25% off Saturday or "peak"/holiday 1-day lift ticket
Only applies to unlimited and midweek passes, this includes the family pass
This offer is limited to one (1) discounted 1-day lift ticket per day, per pass holder, valid any day of the 2016-17 Killington season. Not transferable – for season passholder only.

RAGGED MOUNTAIN

50% off day tickets Sunday-Friday, non-holiday ONLY 
Only applies to unlimited and midweek passes, this includes the family pass

MT. SUNAPEE

Receive 50% off midweek day tickets from opening day through December 20, 2017 and from March 14, 2018 through closing day
 $10 off weekend tickets from opening day through December 20, 2017 and from March 14, 2018 through closing day
Only applies to unlimited and midweek passes, this includes the family pass
Not transferable and offer not valid during holiday periods.

MAGIC MOUNTAIN 

50% off weekday and weekend tickets, without ANY restrictions


----------



## urungus (Sep 19, 2017)

if I get a midweek Whaleback pass, do I still get the weekend discounts at Killington, Magic Mountain, etc ?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 19, 2017)

urungus said:


> if I get a midweek Whaleback pass, do I still get the weekend discounts at Killington, Magic Mountain, etc ?



From Whaleback:



> Regarding the passes, it can be confusing, even for us. We tried to  simplify the product line this year and then the decision to join  Freedom threw us a curve ball making things more complex. We are even  still learning it.
> 
> The "special" passes 3'rd Grader, Honor Roll, Military, Corporate do not  get our LOCAL pass holder benefits at the other mountains. This would  be K, Magic, Sunapee, Ragged, Eastman Xcountry, etc. The only ones who  get that are Unlimited and Mid-week passholders.
> 
> ...


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> From Whaleback:





> The "special" passes 3'rd Grader, Honor Roll, Military, Corporate do not get our LOCAL pass holder benefits at the other mountains. This would be K, Magic, Sunapee, Ragged, Eastman Xcountry, etc. The only ones who get that are Unlimited and Mid-week passholders.



Well that kills the Military Pass IMO.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> Well that kills the Military Pass IMO.



Oh, I don't know, the Freedom Pass benefits outweigh the what the Ragged, Sunapee, Powder, Eastman benefits would be for me. Magic skiers get 3 days on the Freedom, and K-mart skiers get a free Express Card for Military/Veterans anyhow... for me the Freedom benefits are going to work out better. Supplement it with a few other deals I think it'll work for me.

It definitely isn't going to break the bank at $140.00. Still think that's a heckuva deal for the money.

Somebody talks Tenney into joining the Freedom pass, and that would be great. Hint, hint...


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Oh, I don't know, the Freedom Pass benefits outweigh the what the Ragged, Sunapee, Powder, Eastman benefits would be for me. Magic skiers get 3 days on the Freedom, and K-mart skiers get a free Express Card for Military/Veterans anyhow... for me the Freedom benefits are going to work out better. Supplement it with a few other deals I think it'll work for me.
> 
> It definitely isn't going to break the bank at $140.00. Still think that's a heckuva deal for the money.
> 
> Somebody talks Tenney into joining the Freedom pass, and that would be great. Hint, hint...




Sounds like a sound strategy for a Vet!


----------



## catherine (Sep 22, 2017)

Jan 25th - $9 at Wildcat on Liftopia


----------



## Los (Sep 22, 2017)

Early season BW tix for $22  on sale until 9/25 only!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 22, 2017)

Snowmass lift ticket for $6.50 for their 50th anniversary on December 15th!

https://book.aspensnowmass.com/ecom.../?productcategoryid=1106&startdate=2017-12-15


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 25, 2017)

The first year in like 10 that I don't get a Pats peak season pass and this year for the 1st time Pats peak gets 50% off at K. what the...


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 27, 2017)

Killington 2 fers are up. 

Killingtom.com/skimag

better link maybe?

http://buy.killington.com/2for1ski/default.aspx?sourceid=skimag

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 28, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Killington 2 fers are up.
> 
> Killingtom.com/skimag
> 
> ...



Yeehaw now I can ski there early season.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 28, 2017)

Pats Peak - $49
http://nhdollarsaver.dollarsavershow.com/Advertiser.aspx?advertiser_id=910


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 28, 2017)

sooooo ski Vermont 3 and 5 packs this weekend? 10/1? time? link? 

THANK YOU

EDIT - October 4 at noon.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 29, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sooooo ski Vermont 3 and 5 packs this weekend? 10/1? time? link?
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> EDIT - October 4 at noon.



Here you are: https://skivermont.com/3and5passinfo


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2017)

Conrad said:


> Here you are: https://skivermont.com/3and5passinfo



Interesting they are starting at noon.  That way the 5 passes are not sold out before people wake up.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 4, 2017)

I predict that the 3 and 5 passes stay available for 24 hours.  With the Epic pass and Maxpass, the need is just not as compelling this year.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2017)

Conrad said:


> Here you are: https://skivermont.com/3and5passinfo



got the wife and I the 3 packs to augment our peaks pass. Hope to hit Stowe, K and maybe Jay prime time. For jay I have some sun-Fri 2fers and for K i have early season 2fers and then late season the usually do 1/2 price for other mtn pass/ tickets.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 4, 2017)

p_levert said:


> *I predict that the 3 and 5 passes stay available for 24 hours. * With the Epic pass and Maxpass, the need is just not as compelling this year.



I'll take the under.    

Just bought my two 3 passes, to be used at Stowe, dont care, and dont care (probably Jay Peak and Smuggs though).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2017)

got my 5. stowe, sugarbush, jay, magic and smuggs or burke or whatever. augments max pass perfectly. 

not gonna buy the ne ski and ride card this year, since max added windham/belleayre/gore/whiteface, that card doesn't really have much purpose for me anymore.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 4, 2017)

I lose - 5pass is sold out.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 4, 2017)

I grabbed a 3Pass to augment my Max. Stowe, Sugarbush, TBD


----------



## fahz (Oct 4, 2017)

*Northeast Ski & Craft Beer Showcase - Albany, NY*

[h=4]http://www.northeastskishow.com/site/
Northeast Ski & Craft Beer Showcase 
Albany, NY @ new location Albany Capital Center
November 3-5, 2017


LIFT TICKET GIVEAWAYS: FIRST 500 GUESTS FRIDAY, SATURDAY AND SUNDAY[/h][h=4]Vermont Two-for-One Lift Ticket Promotion
Friday, November 3

I SKI NY Free Lift Ticket Promotion
Saturday, November 4

I SKI NY Free Lift Ticket Promotion
*Sunday, November 5*[/h]


----------



## WJenness (Oct 4, 2017)

p_levert said:


> I lose - 5pass is sold out.



3pass gone now as well.

Just about 2 hours.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2017)

p_levert said:


> I predict that the 3 and 5 passes stay available for 24 hours.  With the Epic pass and Maxpass, the need is just not as compelling this year.



You are no Nostradamus. Don't think Epic had any effect what so ever.


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2017)

WJenness said:


> 3pass gone now as well.
> 
> Just about 2 hours.



Wow that was quick!  Does anyone know how many of these they do each year?  It used to start at Midnight and the 5 packs would be sold out by 7 am and the 3 packs by 10 ish.  In this case the selling started at noon and sold out by 2/


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2017)

last year they started at like 7 AM and i set an alarm and got mine and they were gone by the time I woke up again for the day at ~8:30


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ski shop closing - bargains to be had:

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/sgd/6297821651.html

Oxford Valley PA - some good deals here, particularly for kids.

Helmets, $40 each also....


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Ski shop closing - bargains to be had:
> 
> https://philadelphia...userid=46770016
> 
> ...



the URL is abbreviated and does not work


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 5, 2017)

dlague said:


> the URL is abbreviated and does not work



Fixed - thx.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow.  Wish I saw that a month ago, the woman could use new skis.  I may have to see if they have any of the women's intermediates left.


----------



## Jully (Oct 5, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wow.  Wish I saw that a month ago, the woman could use new skis.  I may have to see if they have any of the women's intermediates left.



Wish I really shouldn't be buying another pair of skis... Those Brahmas are tempting (though it doesn't say how long so I'm going to assume they're like 155 and wouldn't work anyway).


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Ski shop closing - bargains to be had:
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/sgd/6297821651.html
> 
> ...


Good prices but everything is short.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 6, 2017)

Jully said:


> Wish I really shouldn't be buying another pair of skis... Those Brahmas are tempting (though it doesn't say how long so I'm going to assume they're like 155 and wouldn't work anyway).



I called about them yesterday - they are 166....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2017)

As usual, no screaming deals, but some savings

https://www.skinh.com/deals/ski-nh-lift-ticket-packages


I'm somewhat tempted to grab a Waterville ticket to check out the new terrain

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Oct 7, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> As usual, no screaming deals, but some savings
> 
> https://www.skinh.com/deals/ski-nh-lift-ticket-packages
> 
> ...



Some deals are better than others- the Loon discounts stand out as well as Sunapee


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/
Potter Brothers in 4 locations in the north east flex days 
Hide All DatesClear SearchGet your *amazing* ski ticket deals now!StateAll StatesMassachusettsNew YorkVermontChoose a State
Start Date
End Date
Potter Brothers is your discount lift ticket headquarters. Save up to 60% OFF with Flex Tickets to great ski areas in NY, MA and VT. Flex Tickets work just like regular lift tickets, only with pre-determined dates to offer you the deepest discounted prices. Choose Daily Tickets for skiing or snowboarding anytime including holidays!


Daily Tickets
Flex Tickets


Windham Mountain Resort[h=3]Windham Youth Anytime Ticket (13-17yrs)[/h]
Windham Mountain Resort[h=3]Windham Adult Mid-Week Non-Holiday Ticket (18+)[/h]
Windham Mountain Resort[h=3]Windham Anytime Adult Ticket (18+)[/h]
Bromley Mountain[h=3]Bromley Adult Mid-Week Non-Holiday Ticket (13yrs+)[/h]
Bromley Mountain[h=3]Bromley Adult Anytime Ticket (13yrs+)[/h]
Killington[h=3]Killington Adult Anytime Ticket (19-64yrs)[/h]
Hunter Mountain[h=3]Hunter Adult Midweek Non-Holiday Ticket (19-64yrs) $49.95 *In-Store Only*[/h]
Hunter Mountain[h=3]Hunter Youth Anytime Ticket (7-18yrs) $54.95 *In-Store Only*[/h]
Hunter Mountain[h=3]Hunter Adult Anytime Ticket (19-64yrs) $64.95 *In-Store Only*[/h]
Belleayre Mountain[h=3]Belleayre Adult Mid-Week Non-Holiday Ticket (20-64yrs)[/h]
Belleayre Mountain[h=3]Belleayre Adult Anytime Ticket (20-64yrs)[/h]
Jiminy Peak[h=3]Jiminy Peak Adult Anytime Ticket (19-64yrs)[/h]
Catamount[h=3]Catamount Adult Anytime Ticket (14-69yrs)[/h]
Plattekill Mountain[h=3]Plattekill Adult Anytime Ticket (18yrs+)[/h]


[h=2]Resorts[/h]
Belleayre Mountain
Bromley Mountain
Catamount
Gore Mountain
Holiday Mountain
Hunter Mountain
Jiminy Peak
Killington
Pico Mountian
Plattekill Mountain
Thunder Ridge
Windham Mountain Resort
Reset Filter
    SHOP NOW!  
Click a ski resort to view available tickets
monthweek

today

*December 2017*
*Sunday Flex Tickets
*Sun Jan 7 (9-5pm)
Sun Jan 21 (9-5pm)
Sun Jan 28 (9-5pm)
Sun Feb 4 (9-5pm)
Sun Feb 11 (9-5pm)
Sun Feb 25 (9-5pm)
Sun Mar 4 (9-5pm)


----------



## yeggous (Oct 17, 2017)

Fischer Cruzar Fire skis giveaway
http://www.***************************/topic/362-giveaway-fischer-cruzar-fire-skis/


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 17, 2017)

I am almost hesitant to mention this... but the CT Ski Show is this Saturday in Hartford

First 600 people at the door get choice of free ticket to Smuggs, Burke, Berkshire East, Loon and a handful of others

I am going to be waiting in line early so good luck everyone.


----------



## Jully (Oct 17, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I am almost hesitant to mention this... but the CT Ski Show is this Saturday in Hartford
> 
> First 600 people at the door get choice of free ticket to Smuggs, Burke, Berkshire East, Loon and a handful of others
> 
> I am going to be waiting in line early so good luck everyone.



Wonder how hard it will be to get those tickets. That is a pretty killer deal. Exhibitor list has a pretty complete crew of NE mountains. Even saw SR is going to be there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 17, 2017)

Jully said:


> Wonder how hard it will be to get those tickets. That is a pretty killer deal. Exhibitor list has a pretty complete crew of NE mountains. Even saw SR is going to be there.



They say first 600 @ the door gets to pick as long as supplies last for each mountain. Have a feeling it's a smaller show so probably the tickets aren't ultra exclusive.

I'm gonna be in line like it's Playstation 5 and try to get Burke tickets... but Smuggs and B-East are A-OK with me!


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 18, 2017)

Sugarbush quad packs. $229

https://www.sugarbush.com/plan/quad...d-pack-kickoff-101717 &utm_campaign=quad-pack

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fullsend (Oct 19, 2017)

*Drifter Peak Pass Promo Code*

Hey everyone! I am a rep for the Drifter Peak Pass this year. Use my promo code when purchasing the Drifter pass to receive $20 off: 

*Promo code: PSHAH*

http://www.peakpass.com/

If you are between the ages of 18-29 (at time of purchase, for those who turn 30 later in the year) it is a great pass! Promo must be used by 12/15/17. The list price for the drifter pass is $399 ($379 with promo code) and prices will increase on 12/16/17.

*Mountains: Mount Snow (VT), Hunter (NY), Crotched (NH), Jack Frost (PA), Big Boulder (PA), Attitash (NH), Wildcat (NH)
No blackout dates*
20% off resort lodging
10% off select retail items
15% off one additional full-day lift ticket per day
25% off tubing at select resorts
Free summer scenic chairlift rides (only at Mt Snow, Hunter, Attitash, Wildcat)
25% off Attitash Summer Attractions Park Ticket
25% off zip tour rides at Hunter Mtn.

Any questions about the pass, let me know! I bought one last year and got way more than my money's worth! About 12 days at the cost of 4 days.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 24, 2017)

Discover NY Ski day returns on Thursday Jan 18th.  The last few years you could buy cheap tickets for that day.  Limited ticket for each mountain, goes on sale sometime in early December.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2017)

Bolton Valley
*24 Hour Sale *







That is right folks, the 24 Hour Sale is back and ready to get you on the slopes for a steal of a deal.
For just 24 hours on Nov. 6 you'll have the opportunity to purchase up to two All Access Lift Tickets for just $39 each.
The tickets will be *valid any non-peak Sunday-Friday during the 2017 - 2018 season,* giving you the flexibility to use them on a date you determine later this winter.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 26, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Bolton Valley
> 
> That is right folks, the 24 Hour Sale is back and ready to get you on the slopes for a steal of a deal.
> For just 24 hours on Nov. 6 you'll have the opportunity to purchase up to two All Access Lift Tickets for just $39 each.



Ski and Ride Card gives you $39 any day tickets for BV as well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 27, 2017)

Plus pretty much every year BV floods the market with $39 coupons.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 27, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Plus pretty much every year BV floods the market with $39 coupons.



Yep, and very good deal especially on weekends when Bolton is unlikely to have more than a 3 minute lift line (max).

Also very nice because I can use my Ski VT 5 & 3 passes at far more expensive places like Stowe + Sugarbush... even though I'll probably have more fun at BV anyway.


----------



## catherine (Nov 6, 2017)

http://buy.killington.com/2for1ski/default.aspx?sourceid=social


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 8, 2017)

If you're not a NY resident you can get this free "Mountain Pass" that gets you 30% off at Greek Peak, Song, Labrador and Toggenburg.  Good for you and 3 family members...

http://skifingerlakes.com/

I'm thinking about taking my 6 year old twins out that way for a trip.  Love checking out the smaller places and have never been to any places in Western NY.  Figure it's good to take them now before they only want to go to bigger places.  Plus a number of places let 6 year olds (Swain and Bristol are actually 7) ski for free.  Maybe even get to see Cornhead at Greek!!!

Preliminary plan...

Belleayre (gotta check out the gondola)
Greek
Bristol
Swain
Hunt Hollow
Labrador/Song
Toggenburg

Any advice is welcome, thanks.


----------



## benski (Nov 8, 2017)

jaytrem said:


> If you're not a NY resident you can get this free "Mountain Pass" that gets you 30% off at Greek Peak, Song, Labrador and Toggenburg.  Good for you and 3 family members...
> 
> http://skifingerlakes.com/
> 
> ...



do you think they accept oversees residence permits. I have one that looks like a drivers license and expires in May.


----------



## fahz (Nov 9, 2017)

I won a pair of passes to the Boston show this weekend and can't use them.   If someone wants them please dm me your email and I'll forward the passes on.


----------



## fahz (Nov 9, 2017)

The $39 ticket coupons were around at the Albany Ski show with a show special of 4 tickets for $100


----------



## badinfluence (Nov 10, 2017)

Any good deals going on at the Boston Ski Expo?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 10, 2017)

badinfluence said:


> Any good deals going on at the Boston Ski Expo?


https://***************************/topic/394-2017-boston-ski-expo-deals/



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2017)

Potteer Brothers ski discounts
https://www.potterbrothers.com/tickets/?ticket-type=flex
*Windham Twilight Flex Tickets (Saturday 2:00pm – 8:00pm)*

$52.00 $37.00
*Ticket Dates*



SatJanuary 6th
SatJanuary 20th
SatJanuary 27th
SatFebruary 3rd
SatFebruary 10th
Sat Feb 17
*Windham Sunday Flex Ticket (8:00am – 4:00pm)*

$87.00 $53.00
*Ticket Dates*



SunDecember 17th
SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 21st
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 4th
SunMarch 4th
SunMarch 18th
[h=1]Windham Midweek Flex Ticket (9:00am – 4:00pm)[/h]$76.00 $46.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]
FriDecember 22nd
TueJanuary 2nd
ThuJanuary 11th
MonJanuary 22nd
ThuFebruary 1st
WedFebruary 7th
FriFebruary 16th
MonFebruary 26th
ThuMarch 1st
MonMarch 5th
WedMarch 14th
Click for all dates


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2017)

*https://www.potterbrothers.com/tickets/?ticket-type=flex
Bromley Flex Ticket (8:30am – 4:00pm)*

$80.00 $40.00
*Ticket Dates*



SunFebruary 4th
SunFebruary 11th
SunMarch 4th
SunMarch 11th
SunMarch 18th
*Killington Flex Ticket (9:00am – 4:00pm)*

$115.00 $65.00
*Ticket Dates*
SunDecember 10th
SunDecember 17th
WedJanuary 3rd
TueJanuary 9th
SunJanuary 21st
FriFebruary 2nd
FriFebruary 9th
WedFebruary 14th
TueFebruary 27th
*Belleayre Weekend Flex Ticket (9:00am – 4:00pm)*

$68.00 $45.00
*Ticket Dates*
SatDecember 16th
SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 11th
SunFebruary 25th
SunMarch 11th
*Belleayre Midweek Flex Ticket (Friday 9:00am – 4:00pm)*

$56.00 $41.00
*Ticket Dates*
FriJanuary 12th
FriJanuary 26th
FriFebruary 2nd
FriFebruary 16th
FriMarch 2nd
*Jiminy Peak Weekend Flex Ticket (Any 8 hours)*

$76.00 $46.00
*Ticket Dates*
SatDecember 16th
SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 21st
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 4th
SunFebruary 11th
SunFebruary 25th
SunMarch 4th
SunMarch 11th
[h=1]Jiminy Twilight Flex Ticket (Saturday 3:00 – 10:00pm)[/h]$45.00 $29.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]
SatJanuary 6th
SatJanuary 20th
SatJanuary 27th
SatFebruary 3rd
SatFebruary 10th
SatFebruary 24th
SatMarch 3rd

Click for all dates


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/tickets/
*Plattekill Flex Ticket (Sunday 8:00am – 4:15pm)*

$65.00 $44.00
*Ticket Dates*



SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 11th
SunMarch 11th
*Catamount Twilight Flex Ticket (Saturday 3:00pm – 10:00pm)*

$36.00 $26.00
*Ticket Dates*
SatJanuary 13th
SatJanuary 20th
SatJanuary 27th
SatFebruary 10th
SatFebruary 17th
SatFebruary 24th

*Thunder Ridge Flex Ticket (Sat Nights 3:00pm – 9:00pm)*

$35.00 $16.00
*Ticket Dates*
SatJanuary 6th
SatJanuary 13th
SatJanuary 20th
SatJanuary 27th
SatFebruary 3rd
SatFebruary 10th
SatFebruary 17th
SatFebruary 24th
SatMarch 3rd
SatMarch 10th
SatMarch 17th
SatMarch 24th
SatMarch 31st
[h=1]Thunder Ridge Flex Ticket (Wed/Thur 3:00pm – 9:00pm)[/h]$30.00 $16.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]
WedJanuary 3rd
ThuJanuary 4th
WedJanuary 10th
ThuJanuary 11th
WedJanuary 17th
ThuJanuary 18th
WedJanuary 24th
ThuJanuary 25th
WedJanuary 31st
ThuFebruary 1st
WedFebruary 7th
ThuFebruary 8th
WedFebruary 14th
ThuFebruary 15th
WedFebruary 21st
ThuFebruary 22nd
WedFebruary 28th
ThuMarch 1st
WedMarch 7th
ThuMarch 8th
WedMarch 14th
ThuMarch 15th
WedMarch 21st
ThuMarch 22nd
WedMarch 28th
ThuMarch 29th
Click for all dates
Click for all dates


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2017)

just an fyi on ski vermont tix:
If you are receiving this message you have purchased a Ski Vermont 3 Pass product and used this email address at the time of purchase. As indicated one the page used for purchase, 3 Passes are being mailed out Mid-Late November and an email would be sent letting you know when passes hit the mail. This is your email communication.

Please note if you also purchased a 5 pass these will be shipped separately tomorrow and Wednesday of this week.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 21, 2017)

Sorry no link, but Jumponit.com or myjumponit.com has Middlebury Snow Bowl midweek tix for $17.50.  Go...trust me.  If you hit this gem right when Bailey Falls chair is also running this 1000 ft vert mountain skis much bigger.  I often use this on the way to MRG or SB.  Nice glades, cruisers and uncrowded.  

It's not glitzy and doesn't have HSQ, but who cares. Terrain and vibe are really nice.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2017)

sugarbushskier said:


> Sorry no link, but Jumponit.com or myjumponit.com has Middlebury Snow Bowl midweek tix for $17.50.  Go...trust me.  If you hit this gem right when Bailey Falls chair is also running this 1000 ft vert mountain skis much bigger.  I often use this on the way to MRG or SB.  Nice glades, cruisers and uncrowded.
> 
> It's not glitzy and doesn't have HSQ, but who cares. Terrain and vibe are really nice.



No bar either.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 21, 2017)

Byob....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 21, 2017)

So the Champlain ski and ride card continues to get worse every year.

The price is $149, but they lost Gore to go along with them losing Jay Peak a few years ago.

Bolton Valley
Bretton Woods
Burke
Cannon
Mad River Glen
Middlebury Snow Bowl
Owl's Head
Smuggler's Notch
Suicide Six
Titus Mountain
Whiteface

If you don't mind traveling & you're not very SOTC savvy, it's not terrible, but realistically there are cheaper deals out there, and many of these places are spots skiers dont want to ski at. Plus the travel required to extract value from this card is really going to bite on the real cost.

It's sad, as this used to be (IMO) the #1 deal in east coast skiing, now it's just meh.  Havent bought it in about 3 years, and I wont buy it this year either.  

http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-card


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Nov 22, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> So the Champlain ski and ride card continues to get worse every year.
> 
> The price is $149, but they lost Gore to go along with them losing Jay Peak a few years ago.
> 
> ...





You sound sad.....:sad:


Tell ya what I gonna do........ I'm gonna use the Power of GraySkull to set this right! 









Bam! Gore added back and $50 dropped off the price point....


http://www.localsyr.com/ski-card


There ya go... Happy now?


Oh, and by the way if you get one of these and don't want to go to some of the "spots skiers dont want to ski at", feel free to pass them days on to me. I love the "spots skiers dont want to ski at"..... it's kinda my thing.

:beer:


----------



## Jully (Nov 22, 2017)

That is last year's card sadly.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2017)

I still think it's a great deal.  If I were to go back to roaming instead of getting a pass, I'd be all over it.

Realistically I'd ski Bretton Woods, Cannon, Burke, Bolton, MRG and Smuggs.  $25 a day works for me.  I'd also love to ski Owls Head, Middlebury and when I last got it I did ski Suicide Six and enjoyed it.  So, $16.56 a day?  That's nothing to turn your nose up at.  Unlikely I'd hit 9 uses, but the couple of years I bought it I got at least 6 days in.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 22, 2017)

Jully said:


> That is last year's card sadly.


Transaction went through, probably last year's late season slash price. I'm expecting them to offer me a Goreless card for $149...Judge Judy here I come!


Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 22, 2017)

Odd.  Last night they were selling the same pass at $149.   

So now it's $99 without Gore, which is a much better deal as you only need to use it 3 times for $33/ticket.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 22, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Odd.  Last night they were selling the same pass at $149.
> 
> So now it's $99 without Gore, which is a much better deal as you only need to use it 3 times for $33/ticket.



PayPal link says $149 still. If you found it for $99 for 2017/2018 please share that link.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Nov 22, 2017)

Jully said:


> That is last year's card sadly.



 Yeah, but what did you expect really?  He-Man is getting pretty old. The power of Greyskull is not what it once was, sadly.

 I contacted the station, they said that the deal was still being worked on for this year and to watch that webpage for future updates. 

 I think it's going to be the same deal as last year, but then again, I still believe in the power of Greyskull. So, there's that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 22, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> PayPal link says $149 still. If you found it for $99 for 2017/2018 please share that link.



Sorry.  Didnt realize he posted the link to last year's offer.  
 So yeah, it's Goreless now and still $149.  Not sure why they think that's going to work any better than last year when they had to slash the price in........ was it late February?  I'd have to check last season's SOTC thread.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 22, 2017)

Link in the thread still $99. They're not obligated to honor it, are they? Judy?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Nov 22, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sorry.  Didnt realize he posted the link to last year's offer.
> So yeah, it's Goreless now and still $149.  Not sure why they think that's going to work any better than last year when they had to slash the price in........ was it late February?  I'd have to check last season's SOTC thread.





http://www.localsyr.com/ski-card


http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-card



 I don't think that you're getting that these are two different cards from two different locations. I belive the price that you're seeing on the Syracuse page was the price right from when it went on sale last year. There was no "slashing" of prices in February if I remember correctly.  

The one from  Syracuse has not been updated for this year yet. Cording to the station, it's going to be updated shortly and should be at that web link that was posted earlier. However, as Cornhead noticed,The PayPal  link is still alive. So if you want to Take a chance on it being honored, give it a go. If not I'll bet Cornhead will be happy to let you join the class action suit when Judge Judy comes after him.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 22, 2017)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> * I don't think that you're getting that these are two different cards from two different locations.* I belive the price that you're seeing on the Syracuse page was the price right from when it went on sale last year. There was no "slashing" of prices in February if I remember correctly.



Are you sure, it seems to be the same card, just different locations selling it?  It even carries the same name.  

I agree about the "taking a chance" bit though, I'll be cheering on Cornhole's as the lead plaintiff.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Nov 22, 2017)

The only thing I'm ever sure about is death and taxes..... 

 The stations are probably getting them from some bulk seller and are then able to set what ever price they want. I know the price between the two was different last year. I stumbled over it whilst googling the champlain valley card and was quite surprised at lower cost for the product.

 It is supposed to be marketed and sold to a local audience. I think there is just a smaller target group in Syracuse and that's why I'm hoping the price will stay lower again this year. I know they had stock left in the spring time as a couple of my friends bought some right before their trip at the end of march last year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't think these sell out too fast. Will wait to see how this pans out / if the deal improves.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 22, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Are you sure, it seems to be the same card, just different locations selling it?  It even carries the same name.
> 
> I agree about the "taking a chance" bit though, I'll be cheering on Cornhole's as the lead plaintiff.


That's CornHEAD, [emoji535] play nice! [emoji6] I don't expect the deal to go through, be nice though. Actually "bought" 4, so if it goes through, and my friends don't, I'll have some available.





I see they've eliminated restricted dates on their site and replaced it with "This season's deal coming soon".The purchase now icon is gone too. I haven't received any emails from them yet. A payment was made to Nextstar Broadcasting for $398.50 from my Pay Pal account. I found a phone number for Nextstar, maybe I'll give them a call. Paging Judge Judy

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Nov 22, 2017)

Try sending an email to Gregory Hassett at thewebunit@localsyr.com or ghassett@tactivedigital.com


 He seems to be in charge of the sale of these things for the syracuse station. He has always responded very quickly to the questions that I've sent him about the card in the past.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 23, 2017)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> Try sending an email to Gregory Hassett at thewebunit@localsyr.com or ghassett@tactivedigital.com
> 
> 
> He seems to be in charge of the sale of these things for the syracuse station. He has always responded very quickly to the questions that I've sent him about the card in the past.


Thanks for the info, I'm certain it was a mistake of them not updating their website. You wouldn't happen to have Judge Judy's contact info, would you? I should probably just cancel the payment.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cat in January (Nov 23, 2017)

Black Mountain of Maine Black Friday Sale  $30 weekend tickets

http://www.skiblackmountain.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=293


----------



## Conrad (Nov 26, 2017)

Cyber Monday Deal:
Killington $77 tickets
Pico $43 tickets
I'm 99% sure these can be used any day of the season.
http://www.killington.com/site/tick...ok&utm_campaign=cybermonday&utm_medium=social


----------



## fahz (Nov 27, 2017)

Cyber Monday deal at Bolton Valley 
$20 tickets purchased today good from opening day to Christmas
http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/cyber-monday-specials


----------



## skimagic (Nov 27, 2017)

Bromley cyber Monday three pak= $149, adult and jr.  A $50 increase from last year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 27, 2017)

fahz said:


> Cyber Monday deal at Bolton Valley
> $20 tickets purchased today good from opening day to Christmas
> http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/cyber-monday-specials



As much as I love Bolton Valley I wouldn't bite unless you're OK skiing 5 trails.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 27, 2017)

skimagic said:


> Bromley cyber Monday three pak= $149, adult and jr.  A $50 increase from last year.



I hope that is a sign of good times at Bromley, rather than the alternative. I guess some people will bite as it's better than full price.

That said I'm due for a Bromley visit this year, I prefer everything about that mountain over Stratton; I'll use a VT pass if I do.


----------



## skimagic (Nov 27, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I hope that is a sign of good times at Bromley, rather than the alternative. I guess some people will bite as it's better than full price.
> .



Broms deal is a bit better than the cyber deals at the nearby resorts, about $10-12 
/daycheaper than snow , Stratton and $30 /day cheaper than okemo's.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 27, 2017)

Waterville half price. A few blackout days

http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/har..._content=11220&utm_campaign=single-column-242

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 28, 2017)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> Try sending an email to Gregory Hassett at thewebunit@localsyr.com or ghassett@tactivedigital.com
> 
> 
> He seems to be in charge of the sale of these things for the syracuse station. He has always responded very quickly to the questions that I've sent him about the card in the past.


Thanks again, emailed Gregory today, he said he'd make sure my charge was refunded. He also told me he'd let me know about this season's card. I emailed him back and said if I can get 4 Goreless cards for $99 apiece, I'll take them, if it's $149, I'll have to pass. Hey, it doesn't hurt to ask.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> if it's $149, I'll have to pass.



Ditto.  

Without both Gore and Jay Peak, they're turning that thing into a really niche offering for people who don't mind a lot of car travel and prefer to ski at places that frankly most people realistically dont frequent.   If you only use it 3 times, you're wasting money.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Without both Gore and Jay Peak, they're turning that thing into a really niche offering for people who don't mind a lot of car travel and prefer to ski at places that frankly most people realistically dont frequent.   If you only use it 3 times, you're wasting money.


Your perspective might be a little different I think if you were from the Boston metro area.  Cannon, BW and Burke are all close and can easily be based out of Littleton NH.  Smuggs, Bolton and MRG are all easy to base out of Williston VT.  So, there's two solid three day weekends of skiing at $25 a day.  

Coming from Jersey, Cannon and Bretton Woods likely aren't on your radar just like Gore and Whiteface aren't on mine coming from where I live.  I'd certainly love to ski both, but it's hard to justify the travel past NVT areas to do so.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ugosplat (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like the CT CBS Ski Cards are available again -> http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs-ski-club-2012-two-cards-to-choose-from/

I believe last year may have been 5 mountains per card though while this year is 3 for the same $75.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 30, 2017)

ugosplat said:


> Looks like the CT CBS Ski Cards are available again -> http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs-ski-club-2012-two-cards-to-choose-from/
> 
> I believe last year may have been 5 mountains per card though while this year is 3 for the same $75.



If they had a B-East, Magic & Catamount option it would be more appealing. I try not to travel south to ski :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> If they had a B-East, Magic & Catamount option it would be more appealing. I try not to travel south to ski :lol:



So you won't ski in Colorado or Utah then?


----------



## volvovod (Nov 30, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> So you won't ski in Colorado or Utah then?



Talking about Colorado and Utah:  Anyone knows how to get discounted Utah lift tickets?  I plan to be there in February...

Thanks.


----------



## skimagic (Nov 30, 2017)

volvovod said:


> Talking about Colorado and Utah:  Anyone knows how to get discounted Utah lift tickets?  I plan to be there in February...
> 
> Thanks.



I was in the same boat last year, couldn't find anything except for a ski city pass for cottonwood areas that was not that great a deal.  I ended up stopping at the lift house shop at the base of BCC everyday for a discount ticket. , About $9 to $15 off day rate per day depending on day,/mountain.  Snowbird iwas $84 weekday.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2017)

Smuggs weekday tickets $38

https://www.myjumponit.com/deal/bur...y-nonholiday-lift-ticket-at-smugglers-notch-8


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone know how to get discounted Big Sky day passes?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 6, 2017)

by buying a max pass.


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 6, 2017)

yea no shit... besides the max....


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]Not a skier or snowboarder?[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
    You can forward your BOGO ski voucher to a family member or friend! [/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]theirving.com/ski[/FONT]* [/FONT]​


----------



## Jully (Dec 6, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> [FONT="][IMG]http://img2.ssprd3.net/ContentManager/ContentItems/Irving/6116/Resource/BOGOSkiHero.jpg[/IMG][/FONT][/CENTER][/CENTER]     [/TD]
> [/TR]
> [/TABLE]
> [/CENTER]
> ...




*

heyy! That was not available last year. Nice to see they brought it back. Now to get an Irving Rewards card...​*​


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2017)

[h=1]$30 for Midnight Madness Lift Ticket at Crotched Mountain[/h]   	https://www.groupon.com/deals/gl-cr...-4dc9-a9ad-0090e5d72050_0_20171206_treatment2 
   	only a $15 savings.


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 7, 2017)

I have two 40% off Jackson Hole lift ticket vouchers, looking to trade them for some for of big sky discount voucher.. last time we went out there we got our hands on 50% off coupons...


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 7, 2017)

I was stymied in searching for discounts to* ski areas near Quebec City* a year ago but hope to do better this time around.  

Friends and I plan to ski Mont Ste. Anne, Le Massif de Charlevoix, Stoneham, and maybe Massif du Sud -- a day or two at each.  The advertised discount cards barely offer any deal if used 2x, so I didn't pull the trigger on them last year.  Does anyone know of another discount, such as coupons?  Of course, the exchange rate ($1 CDN = $0.78 UDS today) is a built-in discount but I'd still like to beat window price.

Thanks for any advice or assistance.

Penser la neige,
Woody


----------



## volvovod (Dec 7, 2017)

bousquet19 said:


> I was stymied in searching for discounts to* ski areas near Quebec City* a year ago but hope to do better this time around.
> 
> Friends and I plan to ski Mont Ste. Anne, Le Massif de Charlevoix, Stoneham, and maybe Massif du Sud -- a day or two at each.  The advertised discount cards barely offer any deal if used 2x, so I didn't pull the trigger on them last year.  Does anyone know of another discount, such as coupons?  Of course, the exchange rate ($1 CDN = $0.78 UDS today) is a built-in discount but I'd still like to beat window price.
> 
> ...



Google is your friend:  Carte KANON CDN$79 before December 26, CDN$89 after that.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 7, 2017)

Jully said:


> heyy! That was not available last year. Nice to see they brought it back. Now to get an Irving Rewards card...



Picked one up at the pump yesterday while filling up.


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2017)

WJenness said:


> Picked one up at the pump yesterday while filling up.



I saw little bins for the cards at an Irving recently, but all of them were empty! Guess I'll look again the next time I'm at one.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 7, 2017)

Farleyman said:


> I have two 40% off Jackson Hole lift ticket vouchers, looking to trade them for some for of big sky discount voucher.. last time we went out there we got our hands on 50% off coupons...


I could really use your two Jackson Hole vouchers. I have an extra Warren Miller Movie bonus card that a friend cant use, it includes a free Sugarbush ticket and two free lift tix to Jackson Hole.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 7, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Smuggs weekday tickets $38
> 
> https://www.myjumponit.com/deal/bur...y-nonholiday-lift-ticket-at-smugglers-notch-8



FWIW, this is a good deal at a mountain that's worth it. But there's only  7hrs33mins38sec  left on the sale, so jump on it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

*Windham Sunday Flex Ticket (8:00am – 4:00pm)*

$87.00 $53.00
*Ticket Dates*



SunDecember 17th
SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 21st
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 4th
SunMarch 4th
SunMarch 18
*Windham Twilight Flex Tickets (Saturday 2:00pm – 8:00pm)*

$52.00 $37.00
*Ticket Dates*



SatJanuary 6th
SatJanuary 20th
SatJanuary 27th
SatFebruary 3rd
SatFebruary 10th
SatFebruary 17th
[h=1]Windham Midweek Flex Ticket (9:00am – 4:00pm)[/h]$76.00 $46.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]
FriDecember 22nd
TueJanuary 2nd
ThuJanuary 11th
MonJanuary 22nd
ThuFebruary 1st
WedFebruary 7th
FriFebruary 16th
MonFebruary 26th
ThuMarch 1st
MonMarch 5th
WedMarch 14th


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

[h=1]Bromley Flex Ticket (8:30am – 4:00pm)[/h]$80.00 $40.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

SunFebruary 4th
SunFebruary 11th
SunMarch 4th
SunMarch 11th
SunMarch 18th


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

[h=1]Killington Flex Ticket (9:00am – 4:00pm)[/h]$115.00 $65.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

SunDecember 10th
SunDecember 17th
WedJanuary 3rd
TueJanuary 9th
SunJanuary 21st
FriFebruary 2nd
FriFebruary 9th
WedFebruary 14th
TueFebruary 27th
ThuMarch 1st
WedMarch 7th
ThuMarch 8th
WedMarch 14


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

*Belleayre Weekend Flex Ticket (9:00am – 4:00pm)*

$68.00 $45.00
*Ticket Dates*



SatDecember 16th
SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 11th
SunFebruary 25th
SunMarch 11th

[h=1]Belleayre Midweek Flex Ticket (Friday 9:00am – 4:00pm)[/h]$56.00 $41.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

FriJanuary 12th
FriJanuary 26th
FriFebruary 2nd
FriFebruary 16th
Fri march2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

*Jiminy Peak Weekend Flex Ticket (Any 8 hours)*

$76.00 $46.00
*Ticket Dates*



SatDecember 16th
SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 21st
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 4th
SunFebruary 11th
SunFebruary 25th
SunMarch 4th
SunMarch 11th
[h=1]Jiminy Twilight Flex Ticket (Saturday 3:00 – 10:00pm)[/h]$45.00 $29.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

SatJanuary 6th
SatJanuary 20th
SatJanuary 27th
SatFebruary 3rd
SatFebruary 10th
SatFebruary 24th
SatMarch 3rd

Flex Tickets work just like regular Lift Tickets, only with predetermined dates to give you the absolute lowest price for that specific day. Each Ticket will have several dates


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

[h=1]Catamount Twilight Flex Ticket (Saturday 3:00pm – 10:00pm)[/h]$36.00 $26.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

SatJanuary 13th
SatJanuary 20th
SatJanuary 27th
SatFebruary 10th
SatFebruary 17th
SatFebruary 24th


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/
[h=1]Plattekill Flex Ticket (Sunday 8:00am – 4:15pm)[/h]$65.00 $44.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 11th
SunMarch 11th


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

*Thunder Ridge Flex Ticket (Sat Nights 3:00pm – 9:00pm)*

$35.00 $16.00
*Ticket Dates*



SatJanuary 6th
SatJanuary 13th
SatJanuary 20th
SatJanuary 27th
SatFebruary 3rd
SatFebruary 10th
SatFebruary 17th
SatFebruary 24th
SatMarch 3rd
SatMarch 10th
SatMarch 17th
SatMarch 24th
SatMarch 31st
Click for all dates[h=1]Thunder Ridge Flex Ticket (Wed/Thur 3:00pm – 9:00pm)[/h]$30.00 $16.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

WedJanuary 3rd
ThuJanuary 4th
WedJanuary 10th
ThuJanuary 11th
WedJanuary 17th
ThuJanuary 18th
WedJanuary 24th
ThuJanuary 25th
WedJanuary 31st
ThuFebruary 1st
WedFebruary 7th
ThuFebruary 8th
WedFebruary 14th
ThuFebruary 15th
WedFebruary 21st
ThuFebruary 22nd
WedFebruary 28th
ThuMarch 1st
WedMarch 7th
ThuMarch 8th
WedMarch 14th
ThuMarch 15th
WedMarch 21st



Flex Tickets work just like regular Lift Tickets, only with predetermined dates to give you the absolute lowest price for that specific day. Each Ticket will have several dates to choose from. Flex Tickets are ONLY sold in our Kingston and Fishkill locations and also Online here. Please allow


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

[h=1]Holiday Mountain Flex Tickets (Sunday 9:00am – 5:00pm)[/h]$42.00 $19.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 21st
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 4th
SunFebruary 11th
SunFebruary 25th
SunMarch 4th
I be skiing here this winter since i live about 20 miles from here


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 8, 2017)

volvovod said:


> Google is your friend:  Carte KANON CDN$79 before December 26, CDN$89 after that.



Thanks Volvovod.  Unfortunately:  1) purchasing this card requires a Canadian mailing address, and 2) the break-even point is 2-3 uses, and I'm not certain of 2-3 days at Ste. Anne + Stoneham ... although I'm hoping!  Le Massif de Charlevoix has a similar card with similar limitations.

Still haven't found discounts along the lines of Liftopia or Groupon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2017)

So here's a crazy deal that I cant take advantage of:

Ski for free at Alta, Brighton, Snowbird or Solitude anytime in January 2018 if you stay at a SLC hotel.  Basically you get 2 lift tickets per night, per hotel room booked, and the cheapest hotel option in Midvale is only $65/night.

Apparently it's a first-come, first-served, limited offer, so it likely wont be around long.

https://reservations.skicity.com/package/info/10334/7360


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> So here's a crazy deal that I cant take advantage of:
> 
> Ski for free at Alta, Brighton, Snowbird or Solitude anytime in January 2018 if you stay at a SLC hotel.  Basically you get 2 lift tickets per night, per hotel room booked, and the cheapest hotel option in Midvale is only $65/night.
> 
> ...



got the e-mail blast about that and thought 'damn Utah is really really hurting"

but the pattern will change and this deal will let people reap serious January powder

almost making me regret my PacNW trip for MLK, especially with free alta bird access in addition to the max places


----------



## volvovod (Dec 13, 2017)

bousquet19 said:


> Thanks Volvovod.  Unfortunately:  1) purchasing this card *requires a Canadian mailing address*, and 2) the break-even point is 2-3 uses, and I'm not certain of 2-3 days at Ste. Anne + Stoneham ... although I'm hoping!  Le Massif de Charlevoix has a similar card with similar limitations.
> 
> Still haven't found discounts along the lines of Liftopia or Groupon.



Wrong  an American address works too.  You can also buy this card a the customer service desk at the mountain (that is what I am going to do)


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Killington 2 fers are up.
> 
> Killingtom.com/skimag
> 
> ...


K extended the expiration date on these to 12/22. Must be slow. Also added 25% off on 2 night stays booked thtough K when using the vouchers. From an email this morning. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catherine (Dec 13, 2017)

The Ride and Ski card has 50% off Killington mid week non holiday and 25% weekends and holidays.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 14, 2017)

catherine said:


> The Ride and Ski card has 50% off Killington mid week non holiday and 25% weekends and holidays.



This is what I'm doing this year instead of getting a K Express card. Same deal for Pico.


----------



## Jully (Dec 14, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> This is what I'm doing this year instead of getting a K Express card. Same deal for Pico.



That is literally the same deal as the express card, right? You just lose the DTL access with the RSNE card.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 14, 2017)

Same deal, yes, at a lower buy-in cost and with additional benefits.


----------



## fullsend (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey everyone! Just a reminder that today is the last day to receive $20 off the drifter peak pass using promo code "PSHAH". Prices for the pass will also increase in general tomorrow, so get it at the discounted rate while you can! Orders just have to be in by midnight tonight (Saturday, 12/15). Enjoy! 

Promo code: PSHAH


----------



## Cat in January (Dec 18, 2017)

You may have heard about Black Mountain of Maine and the work the Angry Beavers have done cutting glades.  Another big push this summer and the East Bowl has stepped up significantly

Hard to beat this deal.  $32/ticket any weekend or holiday.  1 day only sale on Wednesday 12/19  (note, this is a small mountain in some ways so sale may end when they shut off the lights at 5.

http://www.skiblackmountain.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=300

Oh thanks for that SLC deal.  Got a SW flight 1/22-31 and that works perfectly


----------



## bigbog (Dec 19, 2017)

Cat in January said:


> You may have heard about Black Mountain of Maine and the work the Angry Beavers have done cutting glades.  Another big push this summer and the East Bowl has stepped up significantly
> 
> Hard to beat this deal.  $32/ticket any weekend or holiday.  1 day only sale on Wednesday 12/19  (note, this is a small mountain in some ways so sale may end when they shut off the lights at 5.
> 
> http://www.skiblackmountain.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=300



That's a nice, competitive pricing for weekends....together with the glade cutting.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2017)

1/2 off Waterville - https://mnch.halfoffdeal.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=1684572


----------



## cliffl007 (Dec 20, 2017)

Jay Peak $45

Through Friday (12/22) at midnight you can purchase 1-day lift tickets for any day between January 8th and February 16th, 2018 for just $45 for Adults and $40 for Juniors. Please use special offer code  SAVENOW18 to see the discounted rates.

https://book.jaypeakresort.com/ecomm/shop/calendar/8101337/en-US/?productcategoryid=117


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/

Written by                         Isaac PerelsonOpening weekend at Plattekill, and this past Sunday, I finally made it out. Descending onto Meeker Hollow Road, I was welcomed by a bright, clear morning. Snow still clung to the windswept fields, and to every branch shouldering the road. The conditions seemed great.
 Gearing up in the lodge, sunlight beamed in through the massive windows, lighting up the empty bar. There was only a handful of us – quickly getting ready, nodding to one another, eager to kick off a new season.

Save up tp $32.00 OFF your Holiday Week Lift Tickets at Potter Brothers. We offer discounts to ski areas in NY, MA and VT. These tickets are good anytime during the 17/18 Season. SHOP ALL LIFT TICKETS.

$115.00​
$85.00​
$30.00​


​





*Ski Area*​
*Mtn Price*​
*Our Price*​
*Save*​
*Buy Now*​




​

$68.00​
$60.00​
$8.00​
Buy Now​




​

$89.00​$69.00
$20.00
*Buy Now*





​

$83.00​
$67.00​
$17.00​
*Buy Now*​




​

$100.00​
$72.00​
$28.00​*Buy Now*





​
 


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Jan 4, 2018)

ScottySkis said:


> https://www.potterbrothers.com/
> 
> Written by                         Isaac PerelsonOpening weekend at Plattekill, and this past Sunday, I finally made it out. Descending onto Meeker Hollow Road, I was welcomed by a bright, clear morning. Snow still clung to the windswept fields, and to every branch shouldering the road. The conditions seemed great.
> Gearing up in the lodge, sunlight beamed in through the massive windows, lighting up the empty bar. There was only a handful of us – quickly getting ready, nodding to one another, eager to kick off a new season.
> ...





Looks like Windham is undercutting your price at the moment with a $66 deal due to lift problems. Save an extra $6.60 by buying online and you're now down to $59.40. :grin: Not bad if you don't mind the slower lift!



"Mountain Report | Windham Mountain Resort - 

This morning's corduroy will soon be topped with 4" of fresh snow! It's just starting to fall and will continue to do so throughout the day, which means freshies all day! Enjoy 250 acres of open terrain across 41 trails, serviced by 7 lifts until 4pm Thursday. Groomers left their tracks on everything but Upper Warpath, Upper Wheelchair and The Wall early this morning. Snowmakers are back at it, focusing on completing the East Peak while continuing to build base depth on trails like Assembly Line and Lower Warpath on the West Peak. Expect a high of 18° this afternoon.  
Whirlwind Express (A lift) will be closed today for repairs. Mechanics are working around the clock to get the lift up and running as soon as possible.


Tickets - 

We recognize that not having one of our high speed lifts open is an inconvenience, therefore, lift ticket prices have been reduced. Prices through Friday 1/5 are: $66 for Adults, $51 for Youth, $54 for Seniors (65+), $47 for Seniors (75+), and $54 for College Students. Save 10% by purchasing your lift ticket in advance on our webstore, here. (Must purchase by 11:50pm the day before ticket date)."


8)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 4, 2018)

not having that lift at windham makes a HUGE difference

it went down around 1 PM on x-mas day and that was my cue to leave. took one ride on the fixed grip and froze my dick off.


----------



## Jully (Jan 4, 2018)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> Looks like Windham is undercutting your price at the moment with a $66 deal due to lift problems. Save an extra $6.60 by buying online and you're now down to $59.40. :grin: Not bad if you don't mind the slower lift!.
> 
> 
> Tickets -
> ...



Honestly that's pretty cool of them to do that. I know many resorts that do not reduce their ticket price when a major lift goes down, especially with a fixed grip backup.


----------



## Cat in January (Jan 5, 2018)

Skied Black Mountain of Maine for the $20 ticket walk up price.  Glades skied pretty sweet


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2018)

Cat in January said:


> Skied Black Mountain of Maine for the $20 ticket walk up price.  Glades skied pretty sweet



I plan to hit them up in late Feb. I have some 2 fer 1's from Irving but kind of feel guilty paying $10. I guess i shouldn't. They are the ones that signed up for it.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I plan to hit them up in late Feb. I have some 2 fer 1's from Irving but kind of feel guilty paying $10. I guess i shouldn't. They are the ones that signed up for it.



You could probably sell or trade them for more than $20.  That can be a pain though.


----------



## mgalluzz (Jan 14, 2018)

$55 for Cannon this Saturday (Jan 20th).  Just need to buy at least a day in advance.

www.skinoboundaries.com

There's also several more Saturday deals through the rest of this season including Wildcat, Attitash, Cannon (again), Sunapee, Okemo, and Killington.  All $55.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 15, 2018)

Need a new helmet?
Buy one this week and get a free Killington/Pico ticket good ANY DAY through the end of the season:

"January is National Safety Awareness month and Pico Sports is celebrating. Purchase a helmet from now through January 21 at Pico Sports, Killington Sports or killingtonsports.com and get a FREE Killington lift ticket to use anytime between January 22 and the end of the season. Stop into Pico Sports for more info, and check out the new Pico logo gear while you're there."




source: http://www.picomountain.com/site/mountain/conditions/dor


----------



## nycskier (Jan 15, 2018)

Win a free one night stay and lift tickets in the Poconos:
[FONT=&quot]http://woobox.com/3bqkj8/jw1qbb[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## nycskier (Jan 17, 2018)

Camelback ski resort just started a massive contest. Every day until Dec 31st 2018 you can win daily prizes like free lift tickets, ski lessons, hotel stays and 1 grand prize winner can win a season pass for 20 years & 20 years worth of free stays at Camelback. You can enter daily here: 
http://shr2me.com/share.aspx?promotionId=5278&shareGuid=48c6318b-65db-419e-a72d-df136655bb6d


----------



## RENO (Jan 19, 2018)

I just happened to be looking for a new helmet when I was at K a few days ago and picked one up and got a free ticket voucher. Helmet was $120. A walkup ticket is $115 so pretty good deal. Picked it up in the Snowshed lodge which has a really good selection of helmets...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2018)

Smuggs for $38:
https://hcbvt.incentrev.com/deal/bu...PI&utm_campaign=WhatCounts_5256932&aflId=6522


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2018)

Bretton Woods:
[h=2]Bring A Friend Flash Sale[/h] Multi-packs may be shared with friends and family. Save over thirty  bucks a ticket, but don’t wait – like winter itself, this deal won’t  last.*
*Bret-TEN Pack – just $599! * 
Save up to $33 a ticket – valid any day through 2017-18 season, excluding Feb. 17-25.
*Quad Pack – just $249!* 
Save up to $30 a ticket – valid any day through 2017-18 season, excluding Feb. 17-25.
*Midweek Single Ticket – just $49! * 
Save up to $32 a ticket – valid Monday-Friday, excluding Feb. 19-23.
*Purchase Flash Sale Tickets*
_*Available for purchase online only through January 31, 2018 or  while supplies last.  May not be combined with other offers or  promotions.  Bring order confirmation to any ticket window or Guest  Services desk to receive live straight-to-lift tickets that may be  shared with friends and family._


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2018)

Bromley:
*Mom's Day Out, Saturday, January 20! *Calling all moms, we invite you to treat yourself this Saturday to a day of Sun Mountain skiing and riding in exchange for a small donation to the Southwestern Vermont Regional Cancer Center. *Simply show us a picture of your child(ren) at the ticket window, and ride the lifts all day for $25! 100% of the funds raised on 1/20 stay local*, and are donated directly to the SVRCC. Be sure to stop by the welcome table in the base lodge where SVRCC staffers will be on site all day to say hello and give out thank you bags. The day doesn't end when lifts close; food and drink specials will be available in the Wild Boar (rumor has it mimosas are in the house!), and Satellite Shine is on for live entertainment from 3:30-6:30pm. 
*Half Price Demos at Potter Brothers, Saturday, January 20.* The Potter Brothers shop is offering all Bromley guests 1/2 Price Ski Demos! Try a variety of skis all day long for just $25, and you can even swap skis out as many times as you like. Available brands include Volkl, Atomic, Rossignol, and Blizzard. Please contact the Potter Brothers Ski Shop for more details.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2018)

Bolton Valley:
*Ticket Deals Featuring Subaru and Hyundai Day*

On Friday, January 26 you can come to BV in your Subaru or Hyundai and receive one free ticket and three additional tickets at 50% off for either friends or family.
This isn't the only ticket deal we offer. If you want to know more about what else we offer, like $25 non-peak Monday lift tickets, then follow the link below.

*Show Me the Deals*


----------



## nycskier (Jan 20, 2018)

Ski PA free ticket giveaway. Instantly win free tickets to Bear Creek Mountain Resort, Big Boulder, Blue Knob, Blue Mountain, Camelback, Elk Mountain,  Hidden Valley, Jack Frost, Laurel Mountain, Montage Mountain, Mystic Mountain,  Roundtop Mountain Resort,  Seven Springs,  Shawnee Mountain, Ski Big Bear, Ski Sawmill, Tussey Mountain or Whitetail Resort.

Enter contest daily here:

https://goo.gl/BMLd7k


----------



## nycskier (Jan 22, 2018)

Win a free ski trip to Utah and all new ski gear! http://woobox.com/c2mqmd/jwjzf2


----------



## nycskier (Jan 25, 2018)

Win a ski trip to Breckenridge! 5 nights lodging and $3,000 in cash for lift tickets and travel. Enter here:
https://breckdiscountlodging.second...eferrals/512d2d7f-4bf8-4b0c-8a47-fd86178738a7


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 29, 2018)

attitash FREE this Friday, Feb 2 limited quantity

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/on-the-slopes-attitash-wildcat-tickets-42460295888 

Good at the Cat too but you may have to pick up ticket at 'tash.  Not sure. Pick up ticket by 10 am.


----------



## bousquet19 (Jan 30, 2018)

Free, but for out-of-[NY]state residents only:
Ski Finger Lakes Mountain Pass 2017-18:  http://skifingerlakes.com/mountain-pass/

Provides 30% off on one-day lift tickets at *Greek Peak, Song Mountain, Toggenburg,* and* Labrador*, with some blackouts.  Also 30% off room rates at Hampton Inn, Cortland NY

Woody


----------



## Dick Gazinya (Jan 30, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> attitash FREE this Friday, Feb 2 limited quantity
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/on-the-slopes-attitash-wildcat-tickets-42460295888
> 
> Good at the Cat too but you may have to pick up ticket at 'tash.  Not sure. Pick up ticket by 10 am.



Is it free all day or just 8 to 10?


----------



## mgalluzz (Jan 31, 2018)

Attitash or Wildcat this Saturday for $55 (can pick up at either mountain)...Youth tickets for $46

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/online-store

Combo that with the $35 Super Bowl Sunday deal that Attitash/Wildcat is running and you could have a pretty good weekend for only 90 bucks


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 31, 2018)

Dick Gazinya said:


> Is it free all day or just 8 to 10?


All day. Pick up ticket by 10

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick_arnesen (Feb 1, 2018)

Does anyone have pictures of black mountains glades in Maine I’m interested but it’s a haul for me to get there


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2018)

Nick_arnesen said:


> Does anyone have pictures of black mountains glades in Maine I’m interested but it’s a haul for me to get there



youre in the wrong thread, and I don't have photos of black, but I would think that they are in very rough shape until they get new snow.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2018)

Sunday River has $23 tix for Monday 2/12 online


----------



## catherine (Feb 4, 2018)

$49 NH and Mass vacation week, Tues and Wed only.

https://buy.sundayriver.com/ecomm/s...pJobID=1220382982&spReportId=MTIyMDM4Mjk4MgS2


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2018)

Are Sunday River skier visits down? Seem to have a lot of "flash" like deals this year.


----------



## Jully (Feb 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Are Sunday River skier visits down? Seem to have a lot of "flash" like deals this year.



Maybe, but I think it is more just them trying a new strategy. Even if visits weren't down, it isn't like they aren't looking for more ways to bring more skiers to the mountain.


----------



## nycskier (Feb 6, 2018)

Win a free trip to Killington. Prize includes 3 night stay, 3 days of skiing for 2 people, 2 sets of limited edition skis and 2 ski outfits:
http://woobox.com/z65adx/jye2cl


----------



## mgalluzz (Feb 7, 2018)

Free skiing at Magic on Valentines Day


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2018)

mgalluzz said:


> Free skiing at Magic on Valentines Day



They're open on a Wednesday?


----------



## sull1102 (Feb 8, 2018)

For that Wednesday yes, but typically I believe they're still on a Thursday-Sunday schedule plus holiday weeks. Place should be ABSOLUTELY PACKED like has not been seen in 20+ years I would think.

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Feb 12, 2018)

*Valentines Day*:

-Hunter is offering 2 for $59 (https://store.huntermtn.com/categories/valentine-s-day-2-for-59)
-Blue Mt (Pa) will be selling 4 hour lift tickets for $14- must be purchased at ticket window.


----------



## mgalluzz (Feb 12, 2018)

$55 for Cannon this Saturday (2/17)

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/online-store/Cannon-Saturday-2-17-2018-p97275034


----------



## 180 (Feb 12, 2018)

I am heading to Park City next month, I don't have Epic and way to get deals?


----------



## mgalluzz (Feb 13, 2018)

180 said:


> I am heading to Park City next month, I don't have Epic and way to get deals?



Probably not, but definitely give Brighton/Solitude and/or Alta/Snowbird a try.  If you're up for a further drive, check out Powder Mountain or Snowbasin.  In my opinion all of those options are better than Park City.


----------



## skimagic (Feb 23, 2018)

Bromley is offering a spring loaded card, 4 days for $119,  starting Feb 25.


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 23, 2018)

No Boundaries Sale
Sunapee March 3 55.00
Okemo March 10 55.00
K'tong March 24 55.00


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 24, 2018)

Smuggs for $38
https://www.myjumponit.com/deal/bur...18]+Smuggs&blastID=1759882&rcpGbsId=281236962


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 24, 2018)

Ladies night tonight at Crotched for midnight madness. One dollar tickts for the ladies for a 5 pm-3 am ticket. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mgalluzz (Feb 28, 2018)

$55 for Sunapee on Saturday:

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/online-store/Mount-Sunapee-Saturday-3-3-2018-p97275035


----------



## LLJ1969 (Mar 7, 2018)

Any good deals out there for St. Patty's day weekend?


----------



## justjen (Mar 14, 2018)

I believe you get $17 off at Waterville on St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 15, 2018)

Berkshire East, if you have a seasons pass somewhere else, show it and ski for $15 midweek.

Used it yesterday.


----------



## Jully (Mar 15, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Berkshire East, if you have a seasons pass somewhere else, show it and ski for $15 midweek.
> 
> Used it yesterday.



All the time (midweek obviously)?


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 15, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Berkshire East, if you have a seasons pass somewhere else, show it and ski for $15 midweek.
> 
> Used it yesterday.



Thanks, that might work while heading to VT next weekend.  Was hoping to hit somewhere new, but $15 is hard to beat.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 15, 2018)

Jully said:


> All the time (midweek obviously)?



Looks that way! Anyone know of any other mountains doing the same.
http://berkshireeast.com/discounts/


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 21, 2018)

Crouched Mtn this Sunday 3/25:

Kids up to 17 $10 lift tix in advance, $17 @ Mtn. Was planning to ski Gunstock with the kids but this deal’s to good to pass up .

https://www.crotchedmtn.com/page-1856/


----------



## gotr0 (Mar 23, 2018)

Any good deals for weekend of 3/30-4/1 in PA or have passes you are looking to sell? Finally getting a break this season and squeezing in a day before it ends.


----------



## jmarble (Mar 27, 2018)

Wildcat or Attitash Sunday, 4/1, for $22 ($11 tix sold out).  Just bought mine 
https://www.skiwildcat.com/deals/


----------



## caribchakita (Mar 29, 2018)

Any late season deals at Killington for May?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 30, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> Any late season deals at Killington for May?



It is usually 2 fer 1 or maybe it is 50% off with a season pass from another Mtn.


----------



## skifree (Mar 30, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> Any late season deals at Killington for May?



they usually offer discount with other mountains used day tickets for spring skiing. don't see offer yet.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 2, 2018)

Bretton Woods is down to $29 for the rest of the season.


----------



## fahz (Apr 4, 2018)

So we did the Max Pass this year, really liked it.  No blackouts and it made a trip to CO work.  Considering the Epic 4 Day with no blackouts Sunapee, Okemo and Stowe - 12 ski days for each of us.  Located in Albany, NY, have access to ski club house in Waterbury Center.  Not sure about another trip to CO but this pass would allow that again.  Kids are now 13 & 15.  Ikon Base has blackouts dates - Stratton, Killington & Sugarbush; Peak Pass slightly more no blackouts - Hunter & Mt Snow, maybe a trip into NH. These early commitment deadlines and fewer options make me cringe.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 5, 2018)

fahz said:


> So we did the Max Pass this year, really liked it.  No blackouts and it made a trip to CO work.  Considering the Epic 4 Day with no blackouts Sunapee, Okemo and Stowe - 12 ski days for each of us.  Located in Albany, NY, have access to ski club house in Waterbury Center.  Not sure about another trip to CO but this pass would allow that again.  Kids are now 13 & 15.  Ikon Base has blackouts dates - Stratton, Killington & Sugarbush; Peak Pass slightly more no blackouts - Hunter & Mt Snow, maybe a trip into NH. These early commitment deadlines and fewer options make me cringe.



The Epic 4 day gives you a total 4 not 4 at each. you get 4 more at some mid west ski areas


----------



## fahz (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for pointing that out!  Not sure why I was thinking 4 days each?


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 5, 2018)

fahz said:


> Thanks for pointing that out!  Not sure why I was thinking 4 days each?



Probably because the price is so high compared to other products out there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 7, 2018)

Burke has a hotel offer for closing weekend.  $99 for two including lodging and tickets.  $129 for a family of four.


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 11, 2018)

Stratton is $25 Fri-Sat-Sun to close out the season.


----------



## fahz (Apr 12, 2018)

per Bolton Valley's facebook page 
Friday and Saturday (4/13 - 4/14). We'll be open noon - 8pm both days. $25 tickets. $99 slopeside rooms.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 13, 2018)

Whiteface, $10 Sunday 4/15, online, powder day! $5/ft...I hope

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 20, 2018)

I have some Sugarbush Quad-Pack tickets loaded on cards. $40 each or make offer on 6. Can meet at mountain as I live 5 minutes away.


----------



## Cat in January (Sep 6, 2018)

Time for a new thread eh?


----------

